# Hiçbir şeye değmezsin



## paranoid82

Hi to everyone:

How can i translate these sentences to english correctly: 'Hiç birşeye değmezsin' or ' Senin için birşey yapmaya değmezsin' ?

Many thx...


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Hiçbir şeye değmezsin: *You are not worth anything.

Hope that helps.


----------



## paranoid82

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Hiçbir şeye değmezsin: *You are not worth anything.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Çok teşekkürler...


----------



## Honour

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Hiçbir şeye değmezsin: *You are not worth anything.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I am always confused about that phrase. Could you please enlighten me ?Shouldn't it be _you are not worth *of* anything_ or _You *don't* worth anything._


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Honour said:


> I am always confused about that phrase. Could you please enlighten me ?Shouldn't it be _you are not worth *of* anything_ or _You *don't* worth anything._


Worth'ü fiil olarak görebileceğin tek şey, eski dille yazılmış bir metindir, İncil gibi. Fiil olarak anlamı, *"olmak" *veya *"başına gelmek," *ki genellikle de fiil halindeki ünlem olarak gelir.

Worth'ün arkasından ne zaman ilk _*pronoun / Ving / noun clause / noun*_, ne zaman _*of *_gelir konusunu nasıl anlatabileceğimi bilmiyorum; çünkü cümlenin gelişine göre kendiliğinden değişiyor ifade etmek istediğimde. Örneğin, paranoid *"Eve 200€'luk hasar verdim."* deseydi bunu *"I did €200 worth of damage to the house." *diye çevirirdim. Belki bu örnek durumu biraz açıklıyordur.


----------



## paranoid82

Chazzwozzer said:


> Worth'ü fiil olarak görebileceğin tek şey, eski dille yazılmış bir metindir, İncil gibi. Fiil olarak anlamı, *"olmak" *veya *"başına gelmek," *ki genellikle de fiil halindeki ünlem olarak gelir.
> 
> Worth'ün arkasından ne zaman ilk _*pronoun / Ving / noun clause / noun*_, ne zaman _*of *_gelir konusunu nasıl anlatabileceğimi bilmiyorum; çünkü cümlenin gelişine göre kendiliğinden değişiyor ifade etmek istediğimde. Örneğin, paranoid *"Eve 200€'luk hasar verdim."* deseydi bunu *"I did €200 worth of damage to the house." *diye çevirirdim. Belki bu örnek durumu biraz açıklıyordur.


Çok fazla gramer bilmiyorum  ama çok teşekkür ederim Chazzwozzer!!! Sadece bu cümleyle mesajım yerine ulaşsın içimde kalmasın yeter bana


----------



## yakutistan

hi
you can translate it as "you're not worth anything" --
you don't use "of" after the word "worth"
as the examples follow: 
"you're not worth it"=sen buna degmezsin
"he is worth better"=o daha iyisini hakediyor/ o daha iyisine deger
"it's worth a fortune!"   etc.


----------

